Ask HN: What Was the First “Web App”? - oblib
======
duiker101
I remember it! It was a sort of desktop in a webpage. I didn't even know that
sessions existed in PHP and so I ended up (badly) reproducing them by storing
a random id in a database. It was awful. I loved it.

That was a good 15 years ago. I'd say "the good ol' times" but I have to say
it's been only getting better.

My first "real and released" web app was
[https://hackertyper.net](https://hackertyper.net)

~~~
oblib
That's pretty cool. Love that you still have it up.

Mine was "ezinvoice.com".
[http://web.archive.org/web/20020526173205/http://www.ezinvoi...](http://web.archive.org/web/20020526173205/http://www.ezinvoice.com/)

I probably have the original code somewhere on a cd-rom but it's been a long
time since I've seen it.

------
papageek
Hit Counter?

~~~
oblib
I'm not sure I call that an "app", though I recall them being very popular in
the early days.

